# Well, It's Standing...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

And Boo Boo #1 on the Display Stand Project. Hopefully, it will be the only one.

Not thrilled with the birch; I imagine that's because I don't have what's necessary to cut it without it splintering on me. What I want to say about the suggestion to use it, I'll keep to myself. >

Fortunately, I may be able to salvage the project, because I have a spiral bit for my router; and when I decided to throw all caution to the wind, and try it (at the suggestion of another router friend I called in desperation; either I called them or burned everything to the ground. *shrug* PMS is setting in; what can I say.) Anyway, it took a minute to get used to how it handled, but I got it. 

The boo boo came from trying to adjust the tabletop belt sander with it on, and the large piece of shelf in my hand; yeah. The belt got me. After I cursed, I heard Ken say "That's gonna sting..." which made me curse again, for not having at least a band saw. And *THANKS* to this blasted Baltic Birch, I now have a microscopic sliver in my index finger that I can't see, but I can _DAM_ sure feel it! **UGH** :shout:

So there's my story. The display is standing, and I want to make another corner, and maybe one straight shelf. We'll see. I still have to hand sand, and stain it; that will be tomorrow. I ran out of LP in the tank, so the heat was gone. Ken's promised to get me three tanks of LP tomorrow morning.

Many Many *MANY* Thanks to Brian and Mike for their work on the diagrams. I wouldn't even be able to say I have a display if it weren't for you two; and to Nick, also, who was the first to rise to the task of attempting the project. I am forever grateful to you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nicely done, Barb! I think a Band-aid is in order...you don't need blood stains on your project...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The stand looks really good, Barbara...sorry you had to spill blood over it...

We're all here to help anyway we can...good luck with finishing the project and great success at the fair...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nicely done, Barb! I think a Band-aid is in order...you don't need blood stains on your project...


Nope, no blood; Ken got the bactine out, so I cleaned it, got a kiss to make it better from Ken, then two band aids ("because one don't hold worth sh*t" Ken said :lol: )


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got O+ if you need a transfusion, didn't you read the MSDS on BB, the splinters turn clear when they enter the body, and may last for years.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. Sorry about the difficulties cutting the BB and the sliver. Try scoring it with a razor knife prior to cutting and using a very fine toothed blade in whichever saw you use. I have on occasion used painters tape over the line to be cut. My jury is out on that approach. Another thought, depending on the type of saw you are using make sure the finish side is cut on the down stroke.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nicely done Barb..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Next time you cut BB, put tape on the cut line. Green painters tape works best. Cut with the face side down when using a jig saw. With the kind of stuff you're making, put a WEN or Rikon small band saw on your future tool list. The two are identical and handle jobs like this with ease. I keep a half inch blade on mine, but you can get a narrower blade for tighter curves, but the half inch does straight lines better. It has about a 6 inch throat and although it wasn't made for it, I was able to resaw with it. 

Don't know if the stand comes with the WEN, but it works really well on a counter top. I wouldn't use less than a 3/16th blade, but with it you could make raindeer or band saw boxes

No more splinters, the tiny ones are the worst. Sometimes I try to dig them out with a pin, but it only works when I make it bleed and the splinter flushes out with the blood. Nice of Ken to kiss it and make it better. :wub:

And. what you produced looks really nice.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I do cuts like that with my scrollsaw. No problems so far, and I've been doing that for a long time.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I've got O+ if you need a transfusion, didn't you read the MSDS on BB, the splinters turn clear when they enter the body, and may last for years.
> Just saying,
> Herb


Well, good to know that I have a supply of the same blood type as I have, Herb :lol: 

As for the MSDS my bad.... *giggle* it sure did turn clear! Still ouching this morning! Gonna have to get out the magnifying glass and search it out, I guess.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom if I put tape on the cut line, I wont see it. I transferred these over using my wintergreen oil. My scroll saw worked for the notches, but that was it. Had to use a spiral bit, to boot.

A band saw is already on my "Wish List" and in my tools list for the future in my bio here. My last one took a dive (or two) off the tabletop, (it was knocked off) and was pitched. I really want a metal one, but we'll see.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@JOAT I've always used my scroll saw as well. I have blades as fine as 0. But I've never used it on BB. Pine, oak, etc, it works great. I get the feeling BB is a wood of a different animal, and I beg to differ; I don't think your way wouldn't have fared any better. I've been cutting for almost 20 years (WOW! wait... really? Dang! Guess so!) Anyway. Been cutting a long time on my scroll, and this is the first time that even a spiral didn't work.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Turned out nice Barb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Draw the cut line on the tape. The tape goes on the side where the blade teeth exit the workpiece, on the top for circ and jig saws, bottom for band saws, but with a proper blade and real BB, not really necessary for the band saw. 

The saws I mentioned bolt down to a surface, I made a movable stand for mine. Most band saws will cut metal with the right blade. Both saws are steel construction, steel spine. Cut quality is all in the care you take with setup. Lots of used, full sized band saws out there. They are moveable, but tippy. Used price will be about the same as the smaller Rikon ($350). The WEN is $260 at HomeDepot online, free pickup at your local store. Top quality 72 1/2" blades were cheap on Amazon, the shorter blade gets dull faster than the 93 inch blade on most Delta style cast iron saws.

Not giving you a hassle Barb, just trying to be helpful. I bet that Mike in Detroit would love to keep an eye out for a band saw at a good price for you. He's a great guy, I visited him a few years ago when I was in Detroit.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like your design, Barb. I'd be very interested in some pictures of the drawings, so I can get a better idea of the angles and shapes. I've taken an interest in working with BB plywood lately, and would like to try your ideas

Sorry you got hurt. That's going to take a while to heal with it being right in the joint.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Barb, I always use a disc sander to sand my fingers. 

Nice work on the display shelf. I was surprised that you got it done so soon - seems like you just asked for tips on construction and you're already done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb if you have to see the line, then use packing tape both sides and you will be happy with the smoothness of the cut.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you get real BB (comes in 5 x 5 sheets) or the copycat birch ply from the big box store? A world of difference.

Should have called me Barb. You know I'm less than 20 miles away. We could have made a display that would have sold before the merchandise. lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Did you get real BB (comes in 5 x 5 sheets) or the copycat birch ply from the big box store? A world of difference.
> 
> Should have called me Barb. You know I'm less than 20 miles away. We could have made a display that would have sold before the merchandise. lol


Ummmm "real" BB??? I went to where I found I could get it. These were 2x4 sheets. And I don't have your number, John :cray: I would love to have you over! I still have to create a stand for the large signs. Ken doesn't like these :lol: I told him to be quiet. Wasn't like he was coming up with ideas. He's good at criticizing, but a little short on what to do :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> I really like your design, Barb. I'd be very interested in some pictures of the drawings, so I can get a better idea of the angles and shapes. I've taken an interest in working with BB plywood lately, and would like to try your ideas
> 
> Sorry you got hurt. That's going to take a while to heal with it being right in the joint.


You're gonna want to see my post in the Lobby asking for display shelf help. I can't take credit for the idea. It was on Etsy. I just figured I could make them just as well as pay someone $80 or whatever it was; why let them have all the fun of making them? Anyway, I couldn't find a pattern for them, and thanks to the fantastic people here, I got a pattern I could print and use.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Barb, I always use a disc sander to sand my fingers.
> 
> Nice work on the display shelf. I was surprised that you got it done so soon - seems like you just asked for tips on construction and you're already done.


Thank you. It was a necessity I wanted out of the way, so I can get back to the signs and other novelties. I built a second one today, (minus any layers of skin being removed from any other fingers, thankfully.) Both have been sanded, one got the wood conditioner on it, with the other one getting it's conditioner soon as I can get back out there. Hopefully before the weekend.

Ken helped me get the displays sanded, and helped me get the eye glass stands I cut sanded as well. I still have to get the bases cut for six (6) of them, but the worst is over. I still have the tablet/phone stands to cut, a couple novelty critters, and a couple useful gadgets, as well. So much to do in a month! I'm already planning on taking a long weekend in the next week or so.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice it isn't Baltic Birch. Even BB's lowest grade has solid patches with no voids! It is a nice design though! Keep up the nice work and get special blades with opposing teeth to eliminate or reduce jigsaw cutting.

"The road from Splinterville starts at the blade
Choose the right tooth count for the cuts you make. Blades with aggressive 6-tooth-per-inch (tpi) designs work great for sawing construction lumber, but cut too coarsely for woodworking project parts. Instead, select a 10- to 12-tpi blade for larger, gradual curves, or a 20-tpi blade for tight curves (1" radius or less) in solid wood and all cuts in plywood or melamine-coated particleboard.

Beyond tooth count, also consider the blade design. For decades, jigsaw-blade teeth were "set," alternately leaning left and right, as shown in chart. This makes them cut coolly and quickly, but at the expense of cut quality.

To remedy this, several manufacturers now make blades with ground, inline teeth, as shown chart, that slice the wood like a surgical scalpel rather than bluntly tear at it. This produces much cleaner cuts. For this reason, in the WOOD® magazine shop we use Bosch Clean-For-Wood and Xtra-Clean-For-Wood blades. Just be aware that these blades can burn your wood if you set the jigsaw's speed too fast or feed the saw through the wood too slowly. Our best advice: Practice on scrap of the same species to find the best combination of speed and feed rate.

Finally, remember that jigsaw blades cost a fraction of the material you're cutting. So know when to call it quits on a blade. If a blade begins to burn the wood or tear out surface fibers where it didn't used to, or if it requires greater effort to push through a cut, chuck it and get a new one."


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom Yeah I called Mike yesterday, when I was ready to burn it all. We had a chat as to what I had to work with, and came up with the spiral blade on my router, which saved my butt.

As for the band saw, yeah, mine did too, but it wasn't bolted. Ken has made multiple comments about getting me a band saw. I'm gonna see what I can find out there. I don't want a plastic one.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@tacomamactech I know a little about blades; I know how to choose, use, and when to change them, as well. I have a great deal of them, in all different sizes, uses, etc.

As for the design, again, I can't take credit for it, but thank you. I found it when I went looking on line for a tabletop display stand. Only problem was, there were no plans for them, only people selling them for an exuberant amount of money on Etsy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I learned the hard way that belt sanders can bite too. I heard of a trick to find splinters years ago but I don`t think I`ve ever tried it. I usually just start excavating until I know it`s gone. The trick was to put iodine on the skin where it is and let it sit there for a minute and then wipe off. It may stain the splinter so you can see it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another success story, Barb.

Have fun at the fair...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wood slivers will usually fester which helps finding and getting them out. After working in a neon shop, I found that wood slivers aren't too bad. Glass ones are the worst... they don't fester, next to impossible to see and you tend to develop callous around them!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My grandmother used to make a paste of Fels Naptha soap and brown suger. Would draw them up to be tweezed out.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Steel slivers from handling/cutting cables are tough as well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@old55 Thank you, Ross.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A suggestion for a simple stand you can make small or large to fit signs, for table top simple, only slightly more complicated for free standing stand.

Made from 1x 1 1/2 stock you can get anywhere. No fancy joint for the base pieces, just make sure they are square to the vertical part (speed square) and screw and/or glue, or peg through the wide side.

Drill quarter inch holes (or 9/32nds for an easier fit) in the top of the base. 

To display more than one sign, make the base much wider, then add another set of horizontals up higher, with holes for 1/4 pegs to hold the edge of the sign. Put in 2 to 4 holes about 3/4 inch apart so you can set the sign at the best display angle. Oversize hole makes it easier to insert pegs.

Use tape for a hinge if you want to make it fast and easy, small hinges if you want, but unnecessary. Quick, easy, light weight. Paint same color as your L shelf, voila. Done. Set the two legs at a 45 degree angle for use. Fold flat for transport and compact storage.

You could cut it out of ply, but easier to make with the suggested boards. Pine will do. Coarse finish just needs sanding before painting.

The wooden one would take more time and work.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom thanks, but that's an easel-style. I need to be able to hang multiples, and have an idea in mind. but thinking I'll run it by @honesttjohn or Mike if I can get them out to my workshop/she shed. Also thinking I'd like to have a "Sawdust Saturday" one of these weekends, but if Ken doesn't hurry up and get some insulation in there, it will have to wait till next Spring!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@OutoftheWoodwork Barb, curious. Would a GOOD, all metal band saw work for you? I have a small Rikon which is identical to the WEN. Same saw, has Carter type roller guides, can resaw about 5-6 inch using a half inch blade. I use my Rikon all the time. Easy to just walk over, set the tension and make a cut. It is not a toy saw like most of them, but either one will do serious cutting with a good blade. Attached is a picture of the WEN, which costs less than the Rikon. Both anchor to a bench, either with a good blade will do a LOT of cuts just as well as a 14 inch saw. My Rikon makes very clean cuts. The blade is 72 inches long, so it won't last quite as long as a 93 or 105 inch long blade, but it's cheaper as well. Kindly let us know if this is what you're thinking about.


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Stand looks great Barb!
Hope your battle scar gets better.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom I would have to see it, I guess. Your picture didn't attach. I know I don't want one with a plastic "body." Been looking on Marketplace and Craigslist, and I get a headache trying to wrap my head around them. May have to have someone around when I look at these, and explain the brands I'm finding, and rate them. I want one that I could use to make sharper turns/cuts; but of course, I'm going to have to have some instruction on how to properly use the tool. Last one I had (besides taking a spill or two) I had too wide of a blade on it I guess, when I went to cut something, popping it off the wheel.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> Stand looks great Barb!
> Hope your battle scar gets better.


Thank you. The healing is gonna be a slow process, Kaitlyn but it will. I just have to be patient. (NOT my strong suite, I might add, as Ken will verify :lol: )


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

We use these with the tent for outside - and they can be adapted for inside use too. Get the hooks and you can place things however you want by the hangers. Grid Wall comes in all sizes and price ranges and they can be zip tied together or left separate. Just do what suits the occasion.


https://www.amazon.com/Grid-1900B-3...?keywords=display+racks&qid=1572987012&sr=8-5

https://www.amazon.com/Grid-1900B-3...?keywords=display+racks&qid=1572987012&sr=8-5


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

This is our display at Canterbury Village using slatwall.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Barb,
> 
> We use these with the tent for outside - and they can be adapted for inside use too. Get the hooks and you can place things however you want by the hangers. Grid Wall comes in all sizes and price ranges and they can be zip tied together or left separate. Just do what suits the occasion.
> 
> ...


*whining* But John, those are *UGLY* and I wanna have a _homemade_ one.... *still whining*


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You also have to display as much product in as little space possible, especially when inside. Do you want to be pretty or practical? Business or hobby? Racks on the outside perimeter and a table or two in the middle lets you display more stuff. You never know what will go and what you'll drag home for next time. Got to display as much as possible. The racks get covered with merchandise so it all looks better.
Just my thoughts from experience.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, here are the pictures. The saws are roughly 3 feet from base to top. Turns out the both come with the base. Also, you can get blades down to 1/8th for cutting circles less than 1/2 inch in diameter. Carter also makes a back of the blade support that allows the blade to turn even tighter than that. The 1/8th blade breaks very easily so I stick with the 3/16th inch for the tiny curves.

The WEN saw can be delivered at a Home Depot, might take a few days to arrive. $254 for the WEN. You'll have to find an outlet for the Rikon, which is $330 on Amazon. $80 difference, enough for lots of blades.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@honesttjohn I'll post a picture of what I was thinking; they won't weigh a ton, will go with the atmosphere I was looking for in my little "cubby", and should be collapsible. And cost less, to boot Still working on the business card stand/holder I want. Found one that was live edge I really liked, but lost the photo, and I would have to find the wood. If I can talk Amanda out of one of her birch limbs, that would look amazing!!

To answer your question: I want both. Pretty and Practical, :grin: and I have to stick to hobby for the next 15 years lol I don't even know how I'm gonna get myself into the craft fair circuit. Can't find any links to get there. We were thinking about getting a camper and traveling on weekends if/when possible. But I have a lot of pipe dreams with this stuff...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

the stand looks great. So sorry for the boo boo.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@marecat3 thanks. I was sorry too, but more than that, I think I was ticked, considering the number of expletives I used afterwards :lol:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you can wait for a band saw, there could be deals around Christmas. That's how I got my Porter Cable 14" (Delta look-alike) for around $425 Canadian at Lowes. It's beginning to look a bit like Christmas around here already!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TenGees said:


> It's beginning to look a bit like Christmas around here already!


Tell me about it! We got like 8" today. I actually got sent home because of the roads.


----------

